# Any purchases from developer at Westin Mission Hills - Rancho Mirage lately?



## duke (Jan 27, 2006)

Has anyone purchased from developer at Westin Mission Hills - Rancho Mirage/Palm Desert, CA lately?  What was the price?  I know these were sold out but somehow the developer gets some back and sells them?


----------



## Cathyb (Jan 27, 2006)

When we were there last month and did a sales promo the gal said she had no units for sale but she could sell us Cancun.  We weren't in the market and declined.


----------



## ripshion (Jan 29, 2006)

I just exchanged into WMH for May and on the confirmation the owner was "Developer"(?).


----------

